# Please Help!!



## rivevi3 (Oct 31, 2014)

So I had a Partial Thyroid removal on 8/17 due to a 5cm lump. Then 2 weeks later after testing the nodule they seen I had Cancerous cells Palliory (sorry for spelling). So on 9/17 I had the other side removed. On 10/24 I had the RAI I believe it was 26 or 27 millcurials so no hospital stay took pill and was at a empty house a friend had for 4 days so I would not have to worry about my kids. By the way they did not have me on a LID. said my levels were ok I think like a 50. Just avoid fish and adding salt is all I was told.

But here is my biggest problem. I Get my Body scan on 11/5. So I am going almost 2 months with out a thyroid and I feel like crap. No Meds until after the scan trying to hold off one more week but unsure if I can do it.

The doc has given my Sythroid 150 if I feel like I really need too. If I do take it how bad could it screw up the scan. I must of gained like 15 or 20 lbs every joint kills me which is great since I have arthritis already.

Any info would be great just found this site today.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, I know that feeling really well. The weight gain and the aches and just feeling like you are living under water...it's not fun.

I would strongly suggest that you try very hard to get through this weekend without the meds, knowing that it'll be over soon. You want those residual thyroid cells to be as stimulated as possible so you can get an accurate reading.

Of course, if you feel really, really awful, call your doctor. But from the sounds of it, you are "just" in hypo hell and it will pass.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Is there any chance at all that you can have your body scan done sooner? If not, like joplin said above, try to avoid taking the medicine...it's just a few more days.

:hugs:


----------



## rivevi3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yea figured it is probably best to wait it out. Only til Wednesday. SO once I get passed the weekend hopefully not too bad after that. It's just miserable as you all know. I look like the stay puff marshmallow man.

That is another question I have as fast as the weight came on and believe me im not eating too much. Will any of it go away on its own or do I have to get rid of it by myself?

Thanks for taking time out of your day to read and respond.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It should go down quickly. My TSH was at 121...I was bloated and put on 27 pounds. About 13 of those pounds come off almost immediately...I had to count calories for the remaining weight, but it wasn't too hard.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, poor you.....................................; I sure do feel for you but as our ever so wise poster Joplin1975 has advised, you must try your hardest to get through this.

Extreme hypo is very scary. Just know that others have preceded you and they are now doing exceedingly well and never looking back to that dark time.

Hugs,


----------



## rivevi3 (Oct 31, 2014)

Hey guys thanks for the kind words of encouragement. Just waiting on Wednesday to get here for my scan so I can start medication. Long weekend and this cold weather here in florida is not helping any. but 2 more days to go.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You're almost done! Hang in there!


----------

